# Question for women



## Pine Needle (Aug 21, 2006)

This question is mainly for the women....being a woman myself and a first year bow hunter I was curious. Have you sat out hunting while on your period? If so, did you notice any deer attracted to your scent? :16suspect My husband has told me to go hunting during my monthly. He said it would bring in the big bucks. Is he being a smart a** or is this true? :lol: Thanks...


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

lol I have NO Idea,, but would like to know


----------



## fishergirltc (May 30, 2006)

PM sent.


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

fishergirltc said:


> PM sent.


Is that some kind of chick code,......PM Sent or PMS for short???? I would like to know as well, because I may offer a few of you gals to come hunting with me this year!!!!:lol:


----------



## Nikki (Aug 29, 2006)

LOL, I have no idea, but Im sure everyone wants to know now


----------



## joefsu (Jan 9, 2005)

I don't have any scientific evidence to back it up, but I'm pretty sure he's feeding you a line of BS. I've heard comment at our camp a few times before...always a good laugh.:lol:

Good luck bowhunting,

Joe


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Can guys answer too? If so, read on...
Unfortunately (or fortunately depending on your experience), women don't come into heat. Well, unless there is massive quantity of alcohol involved. 
So offering an educated guess, I would say that since a woman's period isn't associated with peak fertility, that pheromones (or sexual scent hormones) to stimulate male interest wouldn't be involved. I have noticed however (even without massive quantities of alcohol) that women do tend to be a bit more "frisky" about 10 - 14 days after their period starts. As far as scent goes, let me just say... Eeeeeeeaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrp! 

<----<<<


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

(Fingers in ears)

LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA!!!!!!!


----------



## LabsRock (Apr 25, 2006)

When the crazy bear guy and his girlfriend were eaten by the big brownie in Alaska a few years ago, there was some speculation that his girlfriend was in that time of the month and that may have been part of what caused the bear to attack. I know when the fiance is at the at point it cause me to go crazy, maybe it had the same effect on the bear.


----------



## dabarra3 (Nov 19, 2005)

I can honestly say i have now seen it all on this site...:lol: 

Hopefully you get your answer I can be of no help here though.


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Pine Needle said:


> This question is mainly for the women....being a woman myself and a first year bow hunter I was curious. Have you sat out hunting while on your period? If so, did you notice any deer attracted to your scent? :16suspect My husband has told me to go hunting during my monthly. He said it would bring in the big bucks. Is he being a smart a** or is this true? :lol: Thanks...


OK, ALL YOU MEN THAT MAY READ, COVER YOUR EYES AND SAY LIKE NEAL DID. 
LA LA LA LA LA .....:lol: 

One time staying at my sisters house during hunting season, I caught her friends husband sneaking, Ummmm....let's say, something from the bathroom at 4a.m. I questioned what the heck he is doing?. He chuckled and said, you don't wanna know. Well, now, of cours I do. So he tells me what he retrieved and says watch, I'll come back with a nice buck. I told him he had to stop hanging out with Uncle Jack so much and laughed at him. Well, about 2 hours later, here he come with a 11 point buck that was in full rut. "He says, see told ya, works every time".  If I wouldn't have busted him before going out, I would have never believed him.

Now, from my own personal expereince. Though I didn't go as far as the gentlemen I spoke of, and just being one that is not affriad of, ummmm.........releaving herself while hunting. It got me my shot on my 6 point as he wandered in like a moron and burried his nose in it.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Nikki said:


> LOL, I have no idea, but Im sure everyone wants to know now


 :nono: 
You girls are entitled to have some secrets and I'm OK with that:lol:


----------



## fishergirltc (May 30, 2006)

RIVER LADY said:


> Now, from my own personal expereince. Though I didn't go as far as the gentlemen I spoke of, and just being one that is not affriad of, ummmm.........releaving herself while hunting. It got me my shot on my 6 point as he wandered in like a moron and burried his nose in it.


Yup. My ex-bf was hunting and I went with him just to watch. I had to use the potty so I went behind his blind. I left shortly after that while he stayed there to hunt. He later said that he saw a few bucks and one being the biggest he's ever seen on his property. Behind his blind of course. :lol: He begged me for the rest of the week to come out there to potty.


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

fishergirltc said:


> Yup. My ex-bf was hunting and I went with him just to watch. I had to use the potty so I went behind his blind. I left shortly after that while he stayed there to hunt. He later said that he saw a few bucks and one being the biggest he's ever seen on his property. Behind his blind of course. :lol: He begged me for the rest of the week to come out there to potty.


You are cordially invited to the Kent county Area for a weekend hunt. All the water you can drink supplied, BYOB(Bring Your Own Bladder).....You did say "EX-bf", right?:lol:


----------



## fishergirltc (May 30, 2006)

dtg said:


> You are cordially invited to the Kent county Area for a weekend hunt. All the water you can drink supplied, BYOB(Bring Your Own Bladder).....You did say "EX-bf", right?:lol:


LMAO! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I have an uncle who used to swear by saving his wifes "mice" and hanging them in the trees near his stand........

Quite traumatizing for a young kid the first few years at hunting camp......


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Does work...............but it always concerns me...............Woman + Emotional + Cramps + Gun...........:yikes:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

2PawsRiver said:


> Does work...............but it always concerns me...............Woman + Emotional + Cramps + Gun...........:yikes:


= Big Buck.. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Just remember if she asks "can I sit in your stand today?" Be a wise man and say, of course honey. :evil:


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

I am expecting to get crushed by a huge Milwaukees Best light can for just reading this thread.

I agree.........................la,la,la,la,la,la


----------



## Pine Needle (Aug 21, 2006)

Hey it does work...I sat out in the woods last Saturday while on my monthly and didn't see anything. Sunday I returned to find a fresh buck scrape near the same area. mmmmm.......maybe us women do have an advantage. :chillin:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

mich buckmaster said:


> I know that the female system has to do that every month but..........
> 
> MAN THAT IS JUST THE GROSSEST THING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


But, I bet if we bottled it, you guys would buy it.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

ok, I think this thread has run its course...


----------



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Let me get this straight. It has taken me twenty plus years to find something good to come outta her time of the month.  
And now she is in her early forties and yep you guessed it, probably going into menopause. :yikes: MAN DOES MY TIMING STINK. :sad:


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

kbkrause said:


> ok, I think this thread has run its course...



Has it been 28 days already?

<----<<<


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

kbkrause said:


> ok, I think this thread has run its course...


AMEN!


----------



## fishergirltc (May 30, 2006)

kbkrause said:


> ok, I think this thread has run its course...


Sounds like someone needs some Midol!!! :lol:


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

fishergirltc said:


> Sounds like someone needs some Midol!!! :lol:


Oh my god, fishergirltc, that is the best response yet.


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

Joe Archer said:


> Has it been 28 days already?
> 
> <----<<<


Now THAT'S FUNNY!!!!!


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

How do you chicks walk with those things anyway?


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

GVSUKUSH said:


> How do you chicks walk with those things anyway?


Very Carefully, but I bet it's a lot easier than having your crack taped together. :lol: :lol:


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

GVSUKUSH said:


> How do you chicks walk with those things anyway?


NOW, this thread is getting closer to getting the O'le lock thrown onit.:lol: :lol:


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

dtg said:


> NOW, this thread is getting closer to getting the O'le lock thrown onit.:lol: :lol:


Ok lets get back on track then...

The last time I was out in the woods with my woman during that "special time"... With all the thrashing and "high pitched vocalization" that ensued....

All we called were freakin coyotes!

<----<<<


----------



## fishergirltc (May 30, 2006)

Joe Archer said:


> Ok lets get back on track then...
> 
> The last time I was out in the woods with my woman during that "special time"... With all the thrashing and "high pitched vocalization" that ensued....
> 
> ...


Have you ever heard the saying TMI? :yikes:


----------



## timberdoodle528 (Nov 25, 2003)

I refuse to post on this thread....






... LOL.. oops!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

fishergirltc said:


> Have you ever heard the saying TMI? :yikes:


The title of this thread should be TMI :lol: 

<----<<<


----------



## FieldWalker (Oct 21, 2003)

If it truely worked.. I think more women would hunt in jackets and chaps


----------



## dtg (Jun 5, 2003)

FieldWalker said:


> If it truely worked.. I think more women would hunt in jackets and chaps


Now we're talkin!!!!:evil:


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

kbkrause said:


> ok, I think this thread has run its course...


 
No, it seems to still be spotting a bit


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

This thread just hit menopause.:evil: :lol:


----------

